# FIOS Quantum to TiVO ecosystem



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So I want to drop some cost from my Verizon FIOS bill in the hopes to cutting the cord at some point in the future. That being said, I am wondering about replacing my FIOS Quantum setup (main box, 3 satellites) to a Bolt + 3 mini's.

Is this easy to do? Is it advisable to do? 

I also picked up a Roku to handle the streaming apps. It is a big investment to move over, but I really am sick of the 60 bucks a month in service/rental fees. I know I will lose VOD, but I am not too concerned about that.

I have wired networks near all the TV's (except one which I can run a cable) and I was thinking it would just be unplug the FIOS boxes and plug mine all in (once I get a FIOS Cable card)?

Sorry if I am rambling, but I am not sure what to do


----------



## morbidz (Aug 19, 2015)

Look into Roamio Pro instead as you might have issues using all 3 minis at the same time since the Bolt has just 4 tuners. Otherwise going from fios multiroom dvr to tivo has been a great experience.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! Part of the reason I chose the Bolt is that it is only Me, my wife and one child (He is only 3 at the moment) and I wanted to be able to flip to OTA at some point in order to cut cable, assuming Hulu Live is going to be a real thing with sports access.

If I needed more tuners I could always add a second DVR/Tuner unit correct?

If I do this, would it be worth getting the lifetime? Or would annual be the best way to go? (hardware gets older/breaks/etc?)


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ParityBit said:


> Thanks for the reply! Part of the reason I chose the Bolt is that it is only Me, my wife and one child (He is only 3 at the moment) and I wanted to be able to flip to OTA at some point in order to cut cable, assuming Hulu Live is going to be a real thing with sports access.
> 
> If I needed more tuners I could always add a second DVR/Tuner unit correct?
> 
> If I do this, would it be worth getting the lifetime? Or would annual be the best way to go? (hardware gets older/breaks/etc?)


Hi, 
Do the numbers, here's my guestimate, 1TB Bolt, $300 + $600 lifetime, +$40 3yr. extended warranty =$940, add 2 lifetimed V2 minis + $260 and your total is $1200. Divide $1200 by a conservative savings of $50 a month on rental fees = 24 months to payback all of your initial investment, after that for as long as your Tivos last, you can stuff $50 a month in your mattress.
From an investment point of view, it appears to be a very good deal to go lifetime, as you have a return on investment of approximately 50% a year.
If you go annual of $150 on the Bolt, your initial investment for the first year would be $300 + 150 service, + $260 minis = $710. Your savings over Verizon's equipment would now be only $35 per month and you would recoup your initial investment in approximately 20 months and from that point your savings is ~$35 per month for as long as your Tivos work, approximately $420 per year. One advantage over the annual fee is the "continuing coverage" for any problems with the Bolt, $50 and they will give you another Bolt to replace yours if it goes belly up.
Either "investment" would appear to be a good deal over Verizon's equipment rental fees. I went with the more expensive 1TB Bolt and added the 3 year warranty, you could reduce your initial investment by going with the 500GB version of the Bolt and drop the xtra warranty if you want.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Do it. No reason why not to in my opinion.

I have Verizon FIOS and use Bolt with one Mini. The cool part with VZ FIOS:

1 - the Quantum Gateway router creates a MoCa network 2.0, which can be used to hook up tivos to Internet and each other.

2- no tuning adapter needed

You will enjoy TiVo interface compared to Quantum boxes, and save money (even if you do the annual fee for Bolt). No crazy $10/month times three for the Minis you currently pay Verizon either (IPC1100 I think they are called). Minis with TiVo are one time $130 (now on Amazon, and sometimes even less), and no monthly fees. The Bolt will cost you about $17-$18 per month including the $5/month CableCard rental fee VZ charges, nowhere close to $30/month that Verizon charges for VMS1100 with Quantum Extended


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

That was my next question! What is this MoCA thing? I have one box that is not near a net hookup in my house (opposite wall).

I was assuming I would hook all mine up, and that one I would be forced to run a cable across the room. 

How would I set it all up?

Lastly, how do I go about doing this? Go to the FIOS store and get a card from them, set it up and then return everything? I am not sure what the process would be.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ParityBit said:


> That was my next question! What is this MoCA thing? I have one box that is not near a net hookup in my house (opposite wall).
> 
> I was assuming I would hook all mine up, and that one I would be forced to run a cable across the room.
> 
> ...


When you say not near a net hookup is there a coax cable there?
Yes, do call the local store and see if you can come in and get a cable card there.
Are you using a Verizon router, either an Actiontec or the Gateway G1100, if so you are ready to start connecting the DVR with the cable card, by using the "connect to MoCA network" in your settings. Once you get the cable card properly paired, hopefully the automated settings on the paperwork will get you up and running in minutes, then start doing the same on your minis. If you have added them to your account and made sure they are activated that is. If you haven't done that call and get them added asap, then get the cable card, plug it in and complete the setup on the DVR. Once that gets working and the minis have been added to your account, force a network connection on the DVR and let it fully reboot. Then start doing the setup on the minis and also select "connect to MoCA network", if your minis are active on your account, they should see the DVR and you are ready to go. You may have to try forcing a connection to Tivo a couple times on the DVR, or if easier for you, pull the power cord and let it reboot, then do the same on the minis.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I mean I have the Coax for cable but no network cables.

Are you saying I do not need to hook and of them into the network? Just Coax? I have the ActionTech MI424WRI. I was actually going to go to Verizon and buy the newest model (no longer rent it). Another cost cutting thing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> I mean I have the Coax for cable but no network cables.
> 
> Are you saying I do not need to hook and of them into the network? Just Coax? I have the ActionTech MI424WRI. I was actually going to go to Verizon and buy the newest model (no longer rent it). Another cost cutting thing.


Yes, that's what he's saying. All your TiVo devices (BOLT and Minis) will be able to establish a wired networking connection over your coax lines, via the MoCA network established by your VZ FiOS router, either that Actiontec device or the upgraded Quantum Gateway.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow, that is awesome. Quality Okay? How does it hit the network for throughput?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Wow, that is awesome. Quality Okay? How does it hit the network for throughput?


Not sure what you mean here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Wow, that is awesome. Quality Okay? How does it hit the network for throughput?


It seems like you're asking a basic question as to the nature of MoCA, so I'll take a swing...

MoCA (which stands for "Multimedia over Coax Alliance") is analogous to Wi-Fi or Powerline, in that it is just another technology providing networking over a specific medium -- coax in the case of MoCA, through the air for Wi-Fi, and your home's power lines for Powerline.

Sticking with the Wi-Fi analogy, most modern routers include a wireless access point that bridges connectivity for Wi-Fi devices to the home network (i.e. LAN ports of your router); absent a built-in AP, the customer would need to install a dedicated wireless access point, connected via Ethernet to the router's LAN ports, to provide this bridging function. MoCA similarly requires a device to act as the bridge between the coax network segment and your home network, and though some of the latest (more expensive) cable gateways (combo modem/router devices) are beginning to include built-in MoCA bridging capability, most gateways encountered do not -- and so a customer will need to supply their own MoCA bridge: either a standalone MoCA adapter or some other device (hint: BOLT or other MoCA-bridging TiVo DVR).

In the fortuitous case of Verizon FiOS customers, the gateways *do* perform the MoCA bridging function, passing network traffic between the coax and Ethernet network segments -- and out to the Internet, as needed.

---

More TiVo networking and MoCA background info...

BigJimOutlaw's "Setting up a MoCA network for TiVo" thread, here on TCF (initial post is key reading; delve further if curious)

TiVo's newer "What is MoCA?" page
TiVo's older "What is MoCA?" page
TiVo's "How to connect your TiVo box to your network and the Internet" page
TiVo Support 'Moca Troubleshooting' document

Extreme Broadband's "MoCA Training" video (Youtube, 6min)
Extreme Broadband's "MoCA 101 Overview" video (Youtube, 11min)
Extreme Broadband's "MoCA Passive Devices" video (Youtube, 5min)
Extreme Broadband's "MoCA Active Devices" video (Youtube, 9min)


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Sorry, I mean is the quality of TV streamed from FIOS as good as the cable boxes when using the Coax vs. Network?

Secondly, does it negatively impact my network because of the work the router is doing?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ParityBit said:


> Wow, that is awesome. Quality Okay? How does it hit the network for throughput?


Hopefully your Actiontec is a Rev F-I, it's on the label, which is MoCA 1.1, and will be fine for your Tivo's to work together. If it is one of the older one's Rev A-E, they are MoCA 1.0 and just a bit slower, but unless you go for a Bolt with MoCA 2.0, they will work fine too. The speed depends on what device is sending to what device, some of them may only have fast Ethernet ports, so you speed will top out in the 80+Mbps range on those, but that is going to be plenty fast enough for Tivos. MoCA is Tivo's preferred networking choice.
EDIT: Went a bit brain dead for a minute, if you are going to be using a Bolt you might want to consider upgrading to the Fios Gateway G1100, it is dual band AC speed, and MoCA 2.0, this will bump up the speed between all of your Tivos using MoCA to the top of the MoCA 1.1 speed which is 175Mbps, you will likely get less but still way faster than 80+Mbps. But don't get the G1100 directly from Verizon, go to Amazon or Ebay they are cheaper.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Sorry, I mean is the quality of TV streamed from FIOS as good as the cable boxes when using the Coax vs. Network?


If your gateway device supports MoCA 1.1 or 2.0, your MoCA 1.1-compliant TiVo Minis will potentially have more network bandwidth via a MoCA connection than if they were connected via Ethernet, as they'd be limited to 100 Mbps via their Fast Ethernet ports but could reach upwards of 170 Mbps over a MoCA 1.1 connection. Of course, this speed difference is somewhat moot given the Minis will only need up to 20 Mbps each to stream HD recorded content off the BOLT.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> if you are going to be using a Bolt you might want to consider upgrading to the Fios Gateway G1100, it is dual band AC speed, and MoCA 2.0, this will bump up the speed between all of your Tivos using MoCA to the top of the MoCA 1.1 speed which is 175Mbps, you will likely get less but still way faster than 80+Mbps.


One more thing to consider...

With your MoCA bridging-capable BOLT connecting to the Quantum's MoCA network, the otherwise unused Ethernet port on the BOLT can be used to provide a wired network connection for other devices co-located with the BOLT: either a single device directly connected to the BOLT's Ethernet port, or multiple devices by connecting a network switch to the BOLT and wiring the devices to the switch. (In this configuration, the BOLT would still be configured to "Connect using MoCA"; however, once a device is connected to the BOLT's Ethernet port, the BOLT will automatically bridge the traffic to the coax segment.)

With this understood, one other bonus with upgrading to the MoCA 2.0 Quantum Gateway is that, with your MoCA 2.0-capable BOLT extending wired networking connectivity in this manner, this BOLT-to-router "backbone" could be as fast as 400 Mbps, as compared to the max 170 Mbps of MoCA 1.1. Whether this would be worthwhile is dependent on what devices you'd want to connect and their associated network speeds.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

That sounds perfect.

So if I were to buy a new cable modem/router, what is the one to get that I'll work with FIoS? Assuming I get it from Amazon and not Verizon?

Best one I can get since I want it to last.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> So if I were to buy a new cable modem/router, what is the one to get that I'll work with FIoS? Assuming I get it from Amazon and not Verizon?
> 
> Best one I can get since I want it to last.


See fcfc2's previous comment...


fcfc2 said:


> ... if you are going to be using a Bolt you might want to consider upgrading to the *Fios Gateway G1100*, it is dual band AC speed, and MoCA 2.0, this will bump up the speed between all of your Tivos using MoCA to the top of the MoCA 1.1 speed which is 175Mbps, you will likely get less but still way faster than 80+Mbps. *But don't get the G1100 directly from Verizon, go to Amazon or Ebay they are cheaper.*


Same router, just don't buy it directly from Verizon, apparently.

---
e.g. See Verizon Accessories: ($200 list) vs eBay


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't see it on Amazon except a 3rd party seller?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

You got the two heavyweights of TiVo networking contributing to your post in here (fcfc2 and krkaufman), you are lucky and should copy and paste their posts in a reference-like journal. Good stuff!

A few thing I would like to add and reinforce:

1 - get the G1100 router. And buy your own, as it cheaper than from Verizon. I got mine via Craigslist for either $90 or $80 (I don't remember). I am surprised they did not upgrade you to the G1100 when you got Quantum tv, as they usually do so.

2 - no issues with router "handling" any MoCa duty for your set up.

3 - picture quality wise, no difference between TiVo and Veriozn STB (at least for me). It is all about the compression done for Verizon , which is not as bad as some cable companies. Having said that, I also have Directv, and their picture quality is better than VZ's. However, the TiVo UI and features are top class bar none.

4- get the cable card first and the tivos, hook them up first and make sure they all work, and then return the FIOS equipment (as the others said hopefully you have a Verizon store close to you that you can drop them by and get receipt). Pairing the CableCard can be an issue as the Verizon CSRs are typically clueless. If you can't get the activation code for online activating and pairing, my suggestion is to get Verizon Direct folks to do it. They know their stuff:

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect

Good luck, and please keep us updated on whatever you decide to do. I am sure you will enjoy TiVo and save money while doing so. Win-win!


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Is it a bad idea to get it from the Verizon store? I have one near me and I can see if I can get a cable card there at the same time.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Is it a bad idea to get it from the Verizon store? I have one near me and I can see if I can get a cable card there at the same time.


Not at all, if you don't mind paying the dinero


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

You guys have been wonderful. Thank you for all your help and I will keep you guys up to date. I have two more question for the moment, then a plan of action.

1) I have a series 2 DLP in my bedroom. It will NOT die. It has no HDMI, so would I use this to connect a mini to it? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G3MP39...UTF8&colid=PIN1ICOLSYQT&coliid=I1NA7VF9KD5HMR

2) I was going to buy this and replace the HD: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I8O6OQ...UTF8&colid=PIN1ICOLSYQT&coliid=I2CULS9Y9KG1NN

Good idea?

My plan is as follows I think.

Tomorrow, got to a FIOS store and see if I can get that modem and a cable card.

If that works, and I get both, I will order my Bolt + minis and wait for them to come in. While I wait, I will hook up my new modem and get that working. That will take a while I am sure with how much crap I have on the network.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> You guys have been wonderful. Thank you for all your help and I will keep you guys up to date. I have two more question for the moment, then a plan of action.
> 
> 1) I have a series 2 DLP in my bedroom. It will NOT die. It has no HDMI, so would I use this to connect a mini to it? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G3MP39...UTF8&colid=PIN1ICOLSYQT&coliid=I1NA7VF9KD5HMR
> 
> ...


 1 - that should work with Mini

2 - there are a lot of threads in these forums about HDD and Bolts

BTW , the quantum gateway is a router, not a modem. FIOS does not use modems, just the ONT and routers


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah. Router. Heh. Sorry. I was looking online and it says "Get our most advanced router yet. Buy it for $149.99 (plus taxes and shipping). Limited time, special offer."

I picked up one from Amazon. Should get it Tuesday. I figure I will set-up the new router and when I return the old one I can get a cable card.

Anything special I need to do when setting up the new router? Do I have to notify Verizon or just hook it up?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ParityBit said:


> Yeah. Router. Heh. Sorry. I was looking online and it says "Get our most advanced router yet. Buy it for $149.99 (plus taxes and shipping). Limited time, special offer."
> 
> I picked up one from Amazon. Should get it Tuesday. I figure I will set-up the new router and when I return the old one I can get a cable card.
> 
> Anything special I need to do when setting up the new router? Do I have to notify Verizon or just hook it up?


Ebay is usually the least expensive, but it is your money. Google release IP on Actiontec W1424WR, do that first and immediately use the off/on switch to turn off the Actiontec, then just connect your G1100 and allow it to boot up, you should be good. Even if you screw up, your choice is to disconnect the new router for 2+ hours or simply call Verizon tell them you upgraded your router and they can do the release /renew on their end. 
Another nice thing if you buy your own router, you will save that monthly rent.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

And make sure you get a receipt when you return your rented "old" router to Verizon. Verizon systems are known to be bad, and they will continue to charge you for the router, unless you pay close attention and follow up. It took me two months and three long phone calls to drop my $10 monthly charge. Thank God I had the receipt.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Ok I will keep the receipt for sure!

In the directions about renewing the lease it says "Disconnect the router immediately to prevent it from re-requesting a DHCP lease."

Do I have enough time to run down the basement after releasing it? lol


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Ok I will keep the receipt for sure!
> 
> In the directions about renewing the lease it says "Disconnect the router immediately to prevent it from re-requesting a DHCP lease."
> 
> Do I have enough time to run down the basement after releasing it? lol


And why would you have to run? You just release DHCP lease following the instructions while in the basement with a computer or tablet, and then take your time with putting the new router.

Or unplug it and leave it overnight unplugged (2+ hours option).

Or call Verizon and have them do it for you. Of course, for this alternative you run the risk of getting a clueless Verizon CSR on the phone, that may screw things up. There are so many of those on Verizon payroll...


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I will bring my tablet down. Didn't think of that for some reason.

Now I just have to pull the trigger on Amazon for the Bolt/New HD and 3 minis


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ParityBit said:


> I will bring my tablet down. Didn't think of that for some reason.
> 
> Now I just have to pull the trigger on Amazon for the Bolt/New HD and 3 minis


Hi,
The very first thing to do upon arrival is contact Tivo, create an account and get your Tivos on it, so they will activate asap. Once the Bolt is up and running, start adding the minis, if they don't come up right away, keep forcing the Bolt to connect to the Tivo service, and then do the same with the minis. Hopefully, sooner rather than later, the Tivo servers will pass the account information to the Bolt to allow the minis to connect.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What fcfc2 said^^^, get all your TiVo devices added to your new TiVo account ASAP, ideally all at the same time and even before you fire-up your BOLT for the first time.

See *this post* for Mini activation details -- though the activation step also applies to your new BOLT.



krkaufman said:


> Newly purchased Minis must first be registered and activated on a TiVo account either by calling TiVo (877-367-8486) or by using the online form, available *here*; you can also just click on the 'Activate TiVo' link on the main TiVo.com web page.
> 
> You'll simply need to enter the TSN (TiVo Service Number) found on the outside of each box (or from the info sticker on the bottom of the Mini).


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It's been reported that FiOS is going to begin the transition to an IPTV system late this year. Tivo is not compatible. I don't know how long. Your break even is less than a year. It makes sense to go with tivo.I'd think at least twice before paying for lifetime.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lew said:


> It's been reported that FiOS is going to begin the transition to an IPTV system late this year. Tivo is not compatible. I don't know how long. Your break even is less than a year. It makes sense to go with tivo.I'd think at least twice before paying for lifetime.


And they have been saying this for the last three or four years. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

If that is true I will call for a beach of contact and move to comcast!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> If that is true I will call for a beach of contact and move to comcast!


I am assuming you meant "breach of contract "? Good luck with that. I am sure their lawyers have some language on that in the fine print somewhere...

In any case, it is likely it is not happening anytime soon, and if it does, the transition will be very slow and gradual.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lew said:


> It's been reported that FiOS is going to begin the transition to an IPTV system late this year. Tivo is not compatible. I don't know how long. Your break even is less than a year. It makes sense to go with tivo.I'd think at least twice before paying for lifetime.





aaronwt said:


> And they have been saying this for the last three or four years. I'll believe it when I see it.


Exactly, it's a long rumored item for more than just FiOS as far as providers go, but it'd just have me move to RCN should it happen, I'm a huge FiOS fangirl but not if they break compatibility.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> I am assuming you meant "breach of contract "? Good luck with that. I am sure their lawyers have some language on that in the fine print somewhere...
> 
> In any case, it is likely it is not happening anytime soon, and if it does, the transition will be very slow and gradual.


Sorry, stupid phone! Yeah, I would move to Comcast in any case.

Ok, order is in. 500 mb Bolt, 3 minis, 2gb hard drive to be put into the bolt, and the cables for a non HD TV. On the side, a Roku Streaming stick.

Hope this works!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Sorry, stupid phone! Yeah, I would move to Comcast in any case.
> 
> Ok, order is in. 500 mb Bolt, 3 minis, 2gb hard drive to be put into the bolt, and the cables for a non HD TV. On the side, a Roku Streaming stick.
> 
> Hope this works!


👍👍👍

Great decision! Hopefully you will spend a reasonable amount of time to set it up, and will enjoy it.

Keep us updated on how it goes and your impressions once all set.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm not suggesting the conversation to IPTV will be as fast as some people think. Given current pricing, and question as to how long tivo will work with FiOS, I'd think carefully before committing to lifetime.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh, I have another couple quick questions while I wait for my plunder to come from Amazon. 

When I register my TiVo, can I pick a lifetime sub, or is that only from the units bought from TiVO itself?

Should I register them all at the same time as soon as I get them? I will probably not hook them up until later in the week, but will setup my modem ASAP.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Should I register them all at the same time as soon as I get them? I will probably not hook them up until later in the week, but will setup my modem ASAP.


Yes, register/activate them ASAP, including any Minis. (see here)



ParityBit said:


> When I register my TiVo, can I pick a lifetime sub, or is that only from the units bought from TiVO itself?


Yes, you _should _have the ability to select the "All-in" service plan for your new BOLT, owing to TiVo's recent pricing changes; however, it depends on which specific selection you made when purchasing your BOLT via Amazon, as it appears Amazon is still offering the "first year service included" versions.

See: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DR4T754/

That said, your Minis should all be "All-in," assuming they were purchased "New," from Amazon or weaknees.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Ok I did not get the one with the free year.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

What do you guys/gals use for a remote control situation? Do you use a master or individual? The have the Roku remote and I like it. The rest of mine are on the Logitech Harmony Elite. It is "ok" but I find it really slow.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a MoCa question I was thinking about.

If I set up my system to be a TiVO MocA network, freeing up the NIC within the Mini, can I use that port on the Mini as an active connection to the network?

i.e. Could I hook a Roku into the Mini?

I am going to guess no.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> I have a MoCa question I was thinking about.
> 
> If I set up my system to be a TiVO MocA network, freeing up the NIC within the Mini, can I use that port on the Mini as an active connection to the network?
> 
> ...


No. Only your Bolt can act as a bridge to provide internet connection to other devices via its Ethernet port


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> If I set up my system to be a TiVO MocA network, freeing up the NIC within the Mini, can I use that port on the Mini as an active connection to the network?
> 
> i.e. Could I hook a Roku into the Mini?
> 
> I am going to guess no.


You guess correctly, no, that won't work with the Mini; the Mini can connect via either Ethernet or MoCA, but lacks the Ethernet-MoCA bridging capability available in the BOLT, 6-tuner Roamios and 4-tuner Premieres -- which all *would* support what you proposed. (Though you could also connect a network switch to any of these DVRs to extend wired networking to multiple devices.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> What do you guys/gals use for a remote control situation? Do you use a master or individual? The have the Roku remote and I like it. The rest of mine are on the Logitech Harmony Elite. It is "ok" but I find it really slow.


Just the RF Roamio-style remote for most of our TV locations, but Harmony One and 650 remotes where the component mix gets a bit more complicated (surround sound, multiple input devices, etc).

The slowness with Harmony remotes *is* annoying. I've never found a solution for improving their response.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

My stuff was delivered! Yay!

Too bad I am at work. I hope the router install goes smoothly tonight.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So Amazon sent me a re-newed BOLT! Wtf. 

I am trying to get it swapped for a new one. I paid 200 for it so it should not be a renewed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> So Amazon sent me a re-newed BOLT! Wtf.
> 
> I am trying to get it swapped for a new one. I paid 200 for it so it should not be a renewed.


Oof! How disappointing.

If you bought the 500GB model, that's the TiVo retail price, so, yeah, Amazon owes you a NEW unit ... or a significant discount on the renewed unit you received.

Good luck. Sorry to hear of the delay/hassles.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> So Amazon sent me a re-newed BOLT! Wtf.
> 
> I am trying to get it swapped for a new one. I paid 200 for it so it should not be a renewed.


Is the box white or black?

I order a lot from Amazon and they never screw up like this..


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> Is the box white or black?
> 
> I order a lot from Amazon and they never screw up like this..


Its is white, plain with no images. On the side the part number says "re-newed TiVO"

Okay well I put in the new router. Seems good to go! How do I setup the MoCa stuff? Maybe I can get that set-up while I wait ...

Should I activate my mini's even though I am waiting for a new TiVO from Amazon? (2 days!?! Ugh)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Should I activate my mini's even though I am waiting for a new TiVO from Amazon? (2 days!?! Ugh)


Yes, it would be a good idea to get the Minis activated ASAP -- and it would be a really good idea to verify that Amazon shipped you the correct Mini version!  (see here)



ParityBit said:


> How do I setup the MoCa stuff? Maybe I can get that set-up while I wait ...


If you're running FiOS, isn't your MoCA network already up-and-running ?!?

You should be able to log in to your new Quantum gateway and check the MoCA state, I believe. And a simple test would be to connect one of your Minis to your coax lines and see if it can be successfully configured to "Connect using MoCA."

edit: p.s. Have you shut down your FiOS TV and satellite boxes, or are they still able to communicate with each other after the install of your new Quantum gateway? If yes, then your MoCA network is functioning, yes?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, it would be a good idea to get the Minis activated ASAP -- and it would be a really good idea to verify that Amazon shipped you the correct Mini version!  (see here)


NOTE that you'll only be able to get so far in your Mini setup absent a working TiVo DVR (i.e. your BOLT). You *should* be able to get them working on the MoCA network, along with their software updated; however, you won't be able to get into their UI, setup any streaming apps, etc.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> NOTE that you'll only be able to get so far in your Mini setup absent a working TiVo DVR (i.e. your BOLT). You *should* be able to get them working on the MoCA network, along with their software updated; however, you won't be able to get into their UI, setup any streaming apps, etc.


Okay so my Minis have the A93000 in the model number so I think I am good there right?

I was trying to find the MoCa settings in the router, have not found anything yet.

Edit: Under COAX is says Connection Type:	Hardware MoCA 
My FIOS boxes were not shut down or anything and they work.

Edit 2: I activated them online and they are under my account. It says 24 hours. I just have them sitting in boxes now while I wait I guess. Does it take 24 hours for the BOLT too? Assuming I get a new one this time ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They say it can take up to 24 hours but mine have typically been activated within a few minutes to around an hour. You do need to make sure the boxes make a connection soon after they have been activated. That is typically the key to everything happening quickly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Okay so my Minis have the A93000 in the model number so I think I am good there right?


Yes, that's the Mini v2, with RF remote.



> Edit 2: I activated them online and they are under my account. It says 24 hours. I just have them sitting in boxes now while I wait I guess.


No, grab one of them, yank it out of the box, hook it up, and try connecting it to your coax lines to see if you can "connect using MoCA" -- assuming the hour isn't too late.

The "24-48 hours" warning only applies to the Mini being able to initialize with its host DVR, but (1) that doesn't apply since you're not trying to get that far in the setup, and (2) it doesn't even apply when trying to initialize communication with the host DVR. It's just a general disclaimer TiVo makes rather than instructing customers how to expedite activation of their Minis. See this post for more details.



> Does it take 24 hours for the BOLT too? Assuming I get a new one this time ...


No, and it doesn't take 24-48 hours for Minis, either. See just above.



> I was trying to find the MoCa settings in the router, have not found anything yet.
> 
> Edit: Under COAX is says Connection Type:	Hardware MoCA
> My FIOS boxes were not shut down or anything and they work.


Settings, schmettings... Was the Mini able to connect via MoCA?!?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> They say it can take up to 24 hours but mine have typically been activated within a few minutes to around an hour. You do need to make sure the boxes make a connection soon after they have been activated. That is typically the key to everything happening quickly.


Well that wont happen anytime soon .... I do not have my Bolt yet. Wont happen until Thursday (assuming I can get a cable card from the FIOS store AND they send me the correct unit)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> They say it can take up to 24 hours but mine have typically been activated within a few minutes to around an hour. You do need to make sure the boxes make a connection soon after they have been activated. That is typically the key to everything happening quickly.


Parity's is a special case since he now has 2 Minis without any host DVR on his network. So the best they'll be able to do until their new BOLT arrives, I believe, is establish basic network connectivity for the Minis, and get their software updated. (I'm not even sure they'll be able to customize their remotes for their TV equipment.)

Good news is... by the time the BOLT arrives, the Minis will have been on their account for a few days and will be immediately known to the BOLT, once the BOLT connects to the mothership.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay so tonight when I go home I should connect my mini's to the network and update them? I can use the extra bedroom connection to do this, one at a time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Okay so tonight when I go home I should connect my mini's to the network and update them? I can use the extra bedroom connection to do this, one at a time.


Yes, that's my recommendation. This would allow you to verify that MoCA networking is a go, and, though your Minis won't be able to do anything, getting them networked and updated will put them on the cusp, just waiting for the BOLT to drop into place.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay so I can just update one, unplug it, then repeat with the other two? Then come getting the actual TiVO, I can just move them to where I really want them?

I am trying to keep the wife aggro down, so having a plan is the best thing for me


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Okay so I can just update one, unplug it, then repeat with the other two? Then come getting the actual TiVO, I can just move them to where I really want them?


Yes, exactly. You can just use your extra bedroom connection (and a compatible TV) as a "staging area" for getting each of your Minis connected via MoCA and through their initial software updates.



ParityBit said:


> I am trying to keep the wife aggro down, so having a plan is the best thing for me


That is an *excellent* plan. And to that end, I would also recommend, once your BOLT arrives and is setup, using that extra bedroom to finish the setup for each Mini -- to the degree possible, including customizing misc settings, but especially initializing your logins for whatever streaming apps you use. This will minimize the setup effort (and time) when you're ready to drop each Mini in their permanent location.

I imagine you could use that extra bedroom to get the BOLT initialized, as well, before dropping it into its permanent location.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

That is a great idea. I will do it all in the extra room.

Since I got a new HDD (2TB) should I replace that drive as soon as I get the BOLT, before doing anything? I wish it did not void the warranty.


----------



## wekurtz74 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi there OP. I'm in a similar situation to you...just switching over to TiVo and on a FiOS triple play service. I thought I would share my experience with you and ask more experienced users for any tips! 

I am using one of the recent revisions of the Actiontec router, one with 1000mb LAN ports, but not the media center one with the AC wireless. I guess this means I am on Moca 1.1. I set up 2 minis with MocA. I have not experienced any band with problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> That is a great idea. I will do it all in the extra room.


Good call. Keeps all the other locations tidy, with high WAF.



ParityBit said:


> Since I got a new HDD (2TB) should I replace that drive as soon as I get the BOLT, before doing anything? I wish it did not void the warranty.


You should fire-up the BOLT and make sure it works, at least, including letting it run through any software updates. *Then* I'd upgrade the hard drive -- before your pair the CableCARD.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Good call. Keeps all the other locations tidy, with high WAF.
> 
> You should fire-up the BOLT and make sure it works, at least, including letting it run through any software updates. *Then* I'd upgrade the hard drive -- before your pair the CableCARD.


Will I know when the pairing will happen so I can stop it in time to swap the drive? Oh wait, I can just do what I did with minis before even putting the card in maybe?

I have connected all the minis to the point of needing the main TiVO and it seemed to go well. Used MoCa and I unplugged them and plugged them back in. It appears I will have to do some of the setup again, but not the one time update.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> I have connected all the minis to the point of needing the main TiVO and it seemed to go well. Used MoCa and I unplugged them and plugged them back in. It appears I will have to do some of the setup again, but not the one time update.


Most excellent. I was wondering how you might be doing on that front. You've gotten over a big hurdle, verifying MoCA and getting each Mini updated, but, yes, you'll still have quite a bit of configuration and customization to do on each Mini, once your BOLT arrives.

You'll want to start thinking about which of the streaming apps to configure, and make sure you have the authentication information handy -- as you'll be entering it repeatedly for each app on each Mini and your BOLT. (And you'll configure which streaming apps are presented across all your devices by configuring "My Video Providers" on your BOLT.)



> Will I know when the pairing will happen so I can stop it in time to swap the drive? Oh wait, I can just do what I did with minis before even putting the card in maybe?


Yes, definitely. The BOLT setup process will prompt you for whether you'll be using an antenna or CableCARD, and you'll be able to tell the BOLT to postpone the CableCARD setup until later.

You could even do the CableCARD pairing and test all your tuners, as well as recording, etc, but you'll have to re-do the CableCARD pairing after you upgrade the hard drive. It's largely dependent on how much of a hassle CableCARD pairing is for a given provider, and I can't speak to FiOS.


----------



## wekurtz74 (Jul 20, 2016)

ParityBit-When I first connected the bolt it took about 2 hours to update. I was very worried because I had never seen a firmware update take that long on anything. Just be prepared for that.

Verizon CableCARD was easy to enable. I was alerted on the tv for a number to call and enter certain information on the phone. Within a few minutes, the card was enabled. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Do I need to put the cable card in to do the initial setup? Trying to figure out when to put the new HDD in without screwing everything up


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Do I need to put the cable card in to do the initial setup? Trying to figure out when to put the new HDD in without screwing everything up


You'll pretty much have to start from scratch on the BOLT after replacing the hard drive. How much testing you do of the BOLT before performing the upgrade is up to you. Another school of thought would be to just do the HDD upgrade immediately, assuming the BOLT is fully-functional, and then revert to the original hard drive if any issues are found. The latter approach results in less rework should everything go smoothly.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

ANOTHER Renewed!!!

I just ordered same day pickup at a local Best Buy. Going to pick it up on my way home.

I am BEYOND pissed at Amazon


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> ANOTHER Renewed!!!


Doubleplusungood. Is there a way to leave feedback on Amazon for the seller rather than the product?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Doubleplusungood. Is there a way to leave feedback on Amazon for the seller rather than the product?


It came from Amazon.com


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> It came from Amazon.com


If I'm understanding you correctly, it's convenient (for Amazon) that the buyer can leave feedback for third-party Amazon sellers, but there's no mechanism to leave similar feedback for Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wekurtz74 said:


> ParityBit-When I first connected the bolt it took about 2 hours to update. I was very worried because I had never seen a firmware update take that long on anything. Just be prepared for that.
> 
> Verizon CableCARD was easy to enable. I was alerted on the tv for a number to call and enter certain information on the phone. Within a few minutes, the card was enabled.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


FOr a new card it works great. But doing it a second time can be hit or miss since it is not done the same way. Most of the time there are no issues. But when there are issues it can be a PITA.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ParityBit said:


> ANOTHER Renewed!!!
> 
> I just ordered same day pickup at a local Best Buy. Going to pick it up on my way home.
> 
> I am BEYOND pissed at Amazon


BestBuy will match the Amazon price.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> BestBuy will match the Amazon price.


Excellent point. See Best Buy Price-match Policy to get Amazon pricing.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> It came from Amazon.com


Are you sure you did not in fact ordered the refurbished version sold by Amazon.com?

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-BOLT-50...UTF8&qid=1469124799&sr=1-5&keywords=tivo+bolt

It is completely unbelievable that they would send you a refurbished TiVo Bolt TWICE if you ordered a brand new one.

As I said before, I order a lot with Amazon Prime, and never got screws up like this before, let alone twice for the same product. Really weird....


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Positive. This is the one I ordered. Both times my order receipt says from Amazon and condition new.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01D...1469125044&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65

I never have issues with Amazon so this strange I agree


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

OKay! I have it and replaced the HHD. I am at the activation part online where I select a subscription. Do you guys use the extended warranty? Would it even work if I replaced the drive. Man I hope it connects if I put a lifetime on it.....

I also slapped the card into it, I figured I might as well do everything at once when I hook it up...

Just need to get past this last activation part before D-day.

Edit: I am itching to hit this button once I find out about the Warranty and if I should get it or not!

Edit2: I guess it will void all Warranties .... too late. I guess I will just none and hope this works. Wish me luck!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

If it's the warranty from BB, then yes there's no worry to get it. Just put the original drive back in if you have to take it back to BB for repairs, replacement, etc. They (Geek Squad) have no way of knowing. 

If it's from TiVo this also usually works, but there's no guarantee since TiVo can see your logs and could potentially see the drive was replaced and technically void the warranty, but they rarely if ever do on reality.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

OKay so how do I hook up the DVR? Do I need to call my Verizon at some point? I am wondering if I should keep the cable card out while hooking it up? OR how should I do this?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> OKay so how do I hook up the DVR? Do I need to call my Verizon at some point? I am wondering if I should keep the cable card out while hooking it up? OR how should I do this?


Put the CableCard in, follow the steps, and call Verizon number when the screen on tv tells you do so.

Make sure they will activate AND pair it. You can check if is paired by going to Premium channels such as HBO, or any Fox channels other than main Fox.

If not paired, you will not get those channels.

Better yet, if you got an activation code with the CableCard, you can do this online. Cross your fingers you get a rep who knows TiVo. Usually, tech support number is better than main number


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> OKay so how do I hook up the DVR? Do I need to call my Verizon at some point? I am wondering if I should keep the cable card out while hooking it up? OR how should I do this?


Step 1, have you activated the BOLT with TiVo? (Figure yes, but just checking.)



krkaufman said:


> ... must first be registered and activated on a TiVo account either by calling TiVo (877-367-8486) or by using the online form, available *here*; you can also just click on the 'Activate TiVo' link on the main TiVo.com web page.
> 
> You'll simply need to enter the TSN (TiVo Service Number) found on the outside of each box (or from the info sticker on the bottom of the {device}).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

These may help (or maybe not)...
Verizon: How do I activate my CableCARD?

Verizon: CableCARD Installation Instructions (PDF)​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

As previously mentioned, as an alternative, you can just skip CableCARD activation/pairing during the BOLT's initial setup, and then... once you're ready... just slip the CableCARD in and the TiVo should recognize the new card and pop-up the CableCARD pairing screen.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Man, okay. Time to try this. I did the activation about 2 hours ago online. 

I think first I will hook it up without the card and do the setup. Do I need to hook up the Ethernet if I am going to use MoCA?


Then I will shutdown/install the card and try a self install. I see the activation code on my recipt.

Wish me luck ....


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Do I need to hook up the Ethernet if I am going to use MoCA?


*Definitely NOT!!* You'd create a network loop between Ethernet and MoCA and kill your whole network.

You'll connect the BOLT only to coax, and configure it the same as your Minis, to "Connect using MoCA."

See: TiVo's "How to connect your TiVo box to your network and the Internet" page. (You're joining an existing MoCA network, created by the Quantum Gateway G1100.)


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Man, okay. Time to try this. I did the activation about 2 hours ago online.
> 
> I think first I will hook it up without the card and do the setup. Do I need to hook up the Ethernet if I am going to use MoCA?
> 
> ...


Do the CableCard activation online on VZ site first:

http://www.verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall/

If you are using MoCa , don't connect the Ethernet port. Make sure you join nmoca created by Verizon router and do not have Bolt create another MoCa network. Good luck!


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> Do the CableCard activation online on VZ site first:
> 
> http://www.verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall/
> 
> If you are using MoCa , don't connect the Ethernet port. Make sure you join nmoca created by Verizon router and do not have Bolt create another MoCa network. Good luck!


Man you guys are quick (and good). I have the TiVO doing it's updates at the moment.

Should I install the card in the TiVO before doing the Cable card self install? Or should I install the card, do the TiVO stuff up to the point it asks about it?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Man you guys are quick (and good). I have the TiVO doing it's updates at the moment.
> 
> Should I install the card in the TiVO before doing the Cable card self install? Or should I install the card, do the TiVO stuff up to the point it asks about it?


Put the CableCard in, then do the online self install. It may take up to 30 minutes. If you do it that way, no need to call the number on the screen, just wait. It is either one method (online activation) or the other (phone call). Not both. Take your time. Be patient. It is not rocket science. I know you are excited but take it easy.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay, so I took a break to watch episode 2 of GoT. I know, I know. The wife has been harassing me to watch with her!

I got the Bolt setpu in the guest bedroom, and I have the mini in my office, both are working! Cable Card went easy and set-up. I am hoping I got the guide correct.

Someone mentioned checking premium channels, but I do not have an (HBO is HBO Now)

How can I test this thing out to make sure it is all set-up before moving it to the main room?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

You can easily re-read what I just posted a few posts back.

Check channels 617, 583, 584, 553, 691 - all Fox channels that are copy protected with Verizon. If you get them (assuming you know what you subscribe to) you are fine, CableCard is paired successfully.

Do your Tivos work? Do they connect to Internet and to TiVo service? Do the Minis connect to the Bolt?

If the answer to all of the above is yes, including the CableCard pairing, then congratulations! Enjoy your TiVo !


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So far so good. I have all those channels working. I can see the Bolt from 2 of my Mini's I have set-up. 

edit: never mind, info button helped!

(This Guide and everything about it is stunning coming from Quantum so far)

Is there a guide about using the DVR and how to navigate? I did not see one on the support page.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay so things look really good here! All 4 boxes work, can stream, etc. I do have a question though. In one case I was working through the 4 boxes. I think my BOLT is currently recording/live TV. The one in my office and guest bedroom was live TV. That is all 4 tuners. So I expected that.

But is the only way to free up live TV to go back to the TiVO screen manually, or does it go on it's own after time, or something. I can foresee someone forgetting to free up a tuner if it has to be done manually all the time.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> Okay so things look really good here! All 4 boxes work, can stream, etc. I do have a question though. In one case I was working through the 4 boxes. I think my BOLT is currently recording/live TV. The one in my office and guest bedroom was live TV. That is all 4 tuners. So I expected that. But is the only way to free up live TV to go back to the TiVO screen manually, or does it go on it's own after time, or something. I can foresee someone forgetting to free up a tuner if it has to be done manually all the time.


Yes, it automatically releases the tuner after four hours and goes back to TiVo central screen.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems you did it! Everything up and running and no issues. Great job! Enjoy!



ParityBit said:


> Is there a guide about using the DVR and how to navigate? I did not see one on the support page.


Yes:

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/BOLT_VG_31AUG2015.pdf

However, I never use any guides. I like to explore all menus one by one and figure them out live.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thyname said:


> .......However, I never use any guides. I like to explore all menus one by one and figure them out live.


Except for the one menu item that causes your TiVo to self destruct in 5...4...3...2...1.............


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> It seems you did it! Everything up and running and no issues. Great job! Enjoy!
> 
> Yes:
> 
> ...


Me too! This is the only thing I needed to solve that I know about. Defiantly wife aggro if I am at work and she cant watch live TV  Let me see if you can change that timeout.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> wife aggro if I am at work and she cant watch live TV  Let me see if you can change that timeout.


Try to train the family to just hit the TiVo button when done with a Mini. Personally, I always put unused Minis into Standby mode when I'm done watching. (That is, aside from falling asleep while watching -- but I figure one of those iPhone bio apps integrated with a remote app will soon be able to handle that scenario, as well. )

p.s. Good to hear it's all working.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks! So far it is going good. I am screwing around with it (took the day off)

Question about recordings. I have a recording trying to find new and repeats as a one pass. Does that only record 1 version of the episode? So I have have S1 E2 already it will not record it?

Also, if I put my mini's in 2 hour standby, they will free up the tuners after that time correct? Maybe that will be a decent solution.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Also, if I put my mini's in 2 hour standby, they will free up the tuners after that time correct?


That sounds like how it should work, but where are you seeing that setting on the Minis?!?



ParityBit said:


> Question about recordings. I have a recording trying to find new and repeats as a one pass. Does that only record 1 version of the episode? So I have have S1 E2 already it will not record it?


Correct, that setting will ensure that if a given episode has been recorded, it will only record once; setting it to "Everything" would cause duplicate recordings.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> That sounds like how it should work, but where are you seeing that setting on the Minis?!?


Crap, you are right. So the option on the Bolt is only for the bolt and not all the other segregate units?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Crap, you are right. So the option on the Bolt is only for the bolt and not all the other segregate units?


Correct. (You got my hopes up for a minute, there, until I checked my Mini's menus. I'd hoped TiVo had snuck in a new feature in a recent update.)

You're stuck with the default timeout on the Mini, hitting the TiVo Central button, or putting the Mini into Standby. Though this all just applies to getting the Mini to release a LiveTV tuner; if you were watching a recorded program, no action is required.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So by default, this will release after 4 hours though, correct? As a fail safe just in case?

If so,. how does it know to go into stand-bye after 4 hours?

(I love this set-up guys. I returned my 4 cable boxes today!)


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> So by default, this will release after 4 hours though, correct? As a fail safe just in case?
> 
> If so,. how does it know to go into stand-bye after 4 hours?
> 
> (I love this set-up guys. I returned my 4 cable boxes today!)


What do you mean?

You can release the tuner used by a Mini by pressing the TiVo button on Mini remote at any time. Or, the tuner will be release automatically after 4 hours on inactivity on that Mini. Simple.

I hope you received a receipt from returning the boxes to VZ. Watch their charges as a hawk. Verizon is notoriously bad for billing, and their systems in general


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

And don't put the Bolt on standby at any time. Turn that feature off (I don't remember if it is off by default). I keep mine on all the time


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> So by default, this will release after 4 hours though, correct? As a fail safe just in case?


Yes, in fact you'll find threads strewn about TCF with posters complaining about being unable to just keep a Mini playing LiveTV without any interaction.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> You can release the tuner used by a Mini by pressing the TiVo button on Mini remote at any time. Or, the tuner will be release automatically after 4 hours on inactivity on that Mini. Simple.
> 
> I hope you received a receipt from returning the boxes to VZ. Watch their charges as a hawk. Verizon is notoriously bad for billing, and their systems in general


Okay, I have the Bolt off standby (default thankfully) and I will watch my bill, that is for sure! I also contacted Amazon, they are refunding me for the Bolt and I am returning the second one they sent. They also credited me $20 for my next order which is nice!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> And don't put the Bolt on standby at any time. Turn that feature off (I don't remember if it is off by default). I keep mine on all the time


No problem with standby here with either of my Bolts. I have mine set to go into standby after two hours. It has not caused any issues with either of my Bolts. And I've put 4TB drives in both of them.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

ParityBit said:


> (I love this set-up guys. I returned my 4 cable boxes today!)


Welcome aboard! TiVo + FiOS is about as great as it gets.

I sent back 7 Quantum boxes, replace it all with 3 Roamios + 4 Mini's and life couldn't be happier.

Now for a silly question - do you have the "Slide" remote? That just takes things to a whole 'nother level ...... especially when searching and using the HBO/YouTube/NetFlix/Hulu/Plex apps.

Hate to say it, but the Roku will be pretty redundant - what apps did you want to stream with it that TiVo itself can't do?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

dmurphy said:


> Welcome aboard! TiVo + FiOS is about as great as it gets.
> 
> I sent back 7 Quantum boxes, replace it all with 3 Roamios + 4 Mini's and life couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


I use HBO now, and it is not on the TiVO. Plus all the Disney channels, Nick JR and those kid apps. You can also add the CBS app if I want to watch the new Star Trek.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I was looking through my connections on my network in the router "My Network" listing. How do I fully remove my old FIOS boxes from the listing? I can not figure out for the life of me how to do it. I am in the process of renaming everything in the list. (I like this router  Fios Gateway G1100)


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> I use HBO now, and it is not on the TiVO. Plus all the Disney channels, Nick JR and those kid apps. You can also add the CBS app if I want to watch the new Star Trek.


It seems like you did not do your homework well.

HBO NOW is not on TiVo, HBO GO is. You can subscribe to HBO with Verizon for $15/ month and have access to HBO GO. That's what I do. Plus, I prefer to TiVo HBO shows rather than stream them. In addition, two premium channels on Verizon are $25 per month ($10/month more), and all five premium packages are $40 per month. HBO. Cinemax, Starz, Showtime, Epix.

Other streaming apps are limited, but you should have quickly searched this and known prior to purchase. I don't care though, as I have a 4K Android tv, Fire TV, and Apple TV.

Check out the Skip feature on TiVo. It is awesome!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ParityBit said:


> So by default, this will release after 4 hours though, correct? As a fail safe just in case? If so,. how does it know to go into stand-bye after 4 hours? (I love this set-up guys. I returned my 4 cable boxes today!)


If you have a smart phone, I suggest using the TiVo app's remote capability to put minis in other rooms in TiVo central if you need to free up a tuner.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thyname said:


> ParityBit said:
> 
> 
> > I use HBO now, and it is not on the TiVO. Plus all the Disney channels, Nick JR and those kid apps. You can also add the CBS app if I want to watch the new Star Trek.
> ...


They planned plenty well. ParityBit's referring in the above quote to the apps they have access to through their Roku Streaming Stick, mentioned earlier.


ParityBit said:


> Ok, order is in. 500 mb Bolt, 3 minis, 2gb hard drive to be put into the bolt, and the cables for a non HD TV. * On the side, a Roku Streaming stick.*


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> They planned plenty well. ParityBit's referring in the above quote to the apps they have access to through their Roku Streaming Stick, mentioned earlier.


Good! Sorry for sounding a bit harsh.

My point on HBO Go vs. HBO Now is still valid. Price wise, subscribing through Verizon is a wash, with added capability of being able to use Live TV on many HBO channels and TiVo recording them, in addition to being able to use HBO Go on Tivo or elsewhere for streaming an "on-demand" like stuff. Same functionality on HBO Go vs. HBO Now. Plus additional savings available through Verizon if other Premium channels are wanted or needed. That's all...


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah, I was just giving reasons why I got a Roku also. 

The wife has given it two thumps up so far!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> The wife has given it two thumps up so far!


I am going to assume that was a typo.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Lol. Damn phone. I typo enough with a keyboard! She likes it, just not that much!


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Man, I am trying to look through Verizon FIOS channel lineups to get an idea of which I would want, along with Network, hopefully dump the phone that is not even hooked up.

The way they compare channels is asinine. No idea what I am looking at!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Man, I am trying to look through Verizon FIOS channel lineups to get an idea of which I would want, along with Network, hopefully dump the phone that is not even hooked up.
> 
> The way they compare channels is asinine. No idea what I am looking at!


What package do you have now?

It is easy to compare various packages on Verizon FIOS tv via its interactive tool. Go to this page:

http://www.verizon.com/home/fiostv/#plans-channels

Then pick any "Channel Lineup" hyperlink under any package, enter your ZIP code and add various packages on the tool that pops up on a new window. Then you can search by category or specific channel on the search box at upper left. Easy.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I have Extreme, 75/75 and Phone. Also HBO, but I have been trying to cancel that for a couple days, yet it keeps getting added back in.

I do not really want to sign a contract. I can't believe they kind of force you to. I want a Double-play though, no phone. Maybe 100/100 net though.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> I have Extreme, 75/75 and Phone. Also HBO, but I have been trying to cancel that for a couple days, yet it keeps getting added back in.
> 
> I do not really want to sign a contract. I can't believe they kind of force you to. I want a Double-play though, no phone. Maybe 100/100 net though.


Why do you have HBO and HBO Now? These are completely two different subscriptions and you are paying double, to Verizon for HBO and directly to HBO (or partners) for HBO Now. As I previously mentioned, if you are subscribing to HBO via Verizon, you have access to HBO Go.

May I suggest the following forums for Verizon:

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiber

and

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiostv

Same forum / registration.

Very good folks in there, including some of the folks that post here that have TiVo.

Worth signing up, reading, then posting something that you need help with. In my opinion, it is probably not very appropriate to continue discussion on Verizon specific packages, pricing, etc. in a TiVo forum.

A few starting points for you, that you can expand on DSLReports forums:

Do you have a GPON or BPON installed? Do you have both Coax and Ethernet going from ONT to the g1100 router? I you lose phone, assuming you know have Triple Play, your price may go up due to bundling. If you are out of contract, you may want to discuss a new contract at lower price for Internet and TV only, but before you do that, you have to find a solution on the phone part (whether you don't need it at all, or using another alternative such as Ooma or MagicJack).

Again, these are probably questions that you have to ask on the Verizon portion of the DSL Reports forums I linked above. I am there too, and I learn a lot from nice gents there. I signed up for Verizon in April, and I have already learned a lot. Great Internet, but crappy customer service and internal CRM systems.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you very much. I will do that. Just a side note. I just signed up for HBO Now. I had normal HBO but wanted to dump it. It just keeps adding it back to my account. I think it has to do with all the equipment returns I have been doing, and the cable card.

What do you mean by this?

Do you have a GPON or BPON installed? I am not sure what those are or how to check.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Thank you very much. I will do that. Just a side note. I just signed up for HBO Now. I had normal HBO but wanted to dump it. It just keeps adding it back to my account. I think it has to do with all the equipment returns I have been doing, and the cable card.


You're welcome.

I am assuming you are using the free month for HBO Now. My suggestion is to keep the HBO subscription with Verizon at $15/month, as it will give you:

1 - access to all those HBO channels live that you can record using the awesome TiVo and OnePass.

2 - HBO Go app on many devices, including TiVo. Same functionality with HBO Now apps.

3 - Lower price if you later add other premium channels on Verizon. For example, if you add Showtime, the cost for HBO and Showtime would be $25/months. If you add Starz, the cost for all three would be $30/month, equal to $10/month for each package. If you add Epix and Cinemax, the cost for all five premium packages would be $40/month, or $8/month each. Good deal in my opinion.

My package with Verizon FIOS is Custom TV Sports and More plus the $6/month Global Sports Pack plus HBO (for now, as I may switch back and forth between premium channels). It gives me access to all sports I want, mostly all the soccer I can handle and want to watch. When the NFL season starts, I may replace the $6/months global sports pack with Sports Pass at $12/month, as this includes NFL RedZone channel, and one of the soccer channels I need (beIN English, but not the beIN Spanish), unless they offer a standalone RedZone subscription for $70 for the entire season, like they have done in the previous years.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Do you have a GPON or BPON installed? I am not sure what those are or how to check.


This is the ONT type. ONT is the Verizon box, typically installed outside of your home, or maybe in the basement or closet, depending on your housing.

My understanding is that speeds of 100/100 and more, would require a new version of ONT, called GPON. When I put in service in April, the replaced the older ONT box outside that previous owners had with a new ONT box, the GPON box. I have 100/100, but can upgrade to 150/150 for $10/month more, but I don't see the need for higher speed for now. What I have is plenty and works great. My speed is constant at 100 or more at any time, regardless of time. with Cox, I was paying for 50 mbps, but the speed would go to single digits at peak times, especially during the weekends. It sucked! I am very happy with Verizon FIOS internet.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I just checked, I have a Alcatel I-211-M-K which appears to be a GPON. So I guess that is good!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> I just checked, I have a Alcatel I-211-M-K which appears to be a GPON. So I guess that is good!


Yes. I believe so.

Do you have Ethernet from ONT to the G1100, or coax or both? If the Ethernet is available, and given your GPON ONT, then it very easy to get the higher speeds for you, without a tech visit.

Again, the dsl reports forums are great source for any Verizon FIOS related items


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

ParityBit said:


> Thank you very much. I will do that. Just a side note. I just signed up for HBO Now. I had normal HBO but wanted to dump it. It just keeps adding it back to my account. I think it has to do with all the equipment returns I have been doing, and the cable card.


Which state do you live in?

In the NY/NJ area (where I am) - HBO and Showtime are part of the FiOS Extreme package. No extra charge.

So maybe that's why it keeps adding back ...


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I am in Mass. My immediate goal is to move most of my stuff away from being Cable company specific. We only really watch HBO/Netflix/Amazon Prime, just not much more time than that and Sports. The TiVO is perfect for recording stuff for my son.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So I was just on the phone with Verizon (Got disconnected! Ugh)

But I was able to find out about my rentals and it appears that everything is off my account except for the 4.99 cable card. So I guess the processing went well with the returns! (Still want verification on the next bill, but encouraging)

She then went on a spiel about how I am watching certain channels and I am missing out on VOD, etc.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ParityBit said:


> I have Extreme, 75/75 and Phone. Also HBO, but I have been trying to cancel that for a couple days, yet it keeps getting added back in.
> 
> I do not really want to sign a contract. I can't believe they kind of force you to. I want a Double-play though, no phone. Maybe 100/100 net though.


Yes they charge a lot for the double play. Adding phone exchange service makes it slightly less expensive or around the same cost. I recently got a two year renewal for Ultimate HD, 150/150 internet, and phone service for around $145 to $150. If I had dropped phone service the cost would have been higher.

A new customer can save around $30 more for the same bundle. Which is also why I almost went to comcast for awhile. But in the end it really wasn't worth the effort for me to jump back and forth. Although if Fios hadn't given me that deal I would have been forced to switch for a few months.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Is the $30 new customer doliscount something you can fight for?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There isn't an actual $30 discount just that the price is lower plus you can get a gift card as a new customer. Just to get what they supposedly gave me was a pain. And if not for the trouble of having to worry about my phone number transferring properly, cable card pairing, new lines being run etc. I would have definitely just gone to comcast for a few months and then come back


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So with services like PlayStation Vue and Hulu Live, the TiVo would become a mostly useless box outside of OTA TV and the few streaming apps right?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ParityBit said:


> So with services like PlayStation Vue and Hulu Live, the TiVo would become a mostly useless box outside of OTA TV and the few streaming apps right?


The Bolt is a cable (QAM) or OTA DVR, the fact that Pay TV services exist that use another delivery systems (like IP or DBS) doesn't change what the Bolt is and what it is used for.

If someone wants to use a Pay TV service you can not use with a Bolt (like Dishnetwork, Direct TV, AT&T Uverse, PlayStation Vue, or what ever else comes along) the answer is simple don't buy a Bolt.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I just bought them, I am not about to do that! I was jsut curious is all.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt is a cable (QAM) or OTA DVR, the fact that Pay TV services exist that use another delivery systems (like IP or DBS) doesn't change what the Bolt is and what it is used for. If someone wants to use a Pay TV service you can not use with a Bolt (like Dishnetwork, Direct TV, AT&T Uverse, PlayStation Vue, or what ever else comes along) the answer is simple don't buy a Bolt.


PlayStation Vue can be a compliment to your Bolt. As you say it is what it is, and if you use it for OTA and its apps, it's still very good at that and you shouldn't tell people not to get one just because they may have something like Vue to compliment and supplement what it gives you! The Bolt is PERFECT for getting your local networks as a DVR if you have Vue in an area where they don't offer those channels, especially after this announcement for us pigskin fans!

https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/25/nfl-network-and-redzone-on-playstation-vue/



> PlayStation Vue just became much more enticing if you're a fan of American football. Sony has announced that both NFL Network and NFL RedZone will be available by the time the regular NFL season kicks off this fall. It's not clear what packages will include the channels, but you will get typical Vue features (such as a cloud DVR and simultaneous streams) and access through the NFL's dedicated apps and websites. Combined with ESPN and other sports coverage on Vue, you may not have much reason to hold on to a conventional TV subscription if you're all about the gridiron.


Good, another reason to dump your cable or satellite company and for TiVo to get Vue on their OTA boxes!


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

One of the problems though is that stand alone net connections are expensive enough that it is a wash to drop the cable connection and get a streaming service.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> One of the problems though is that stand alone net connections are expensive enough that it is a wash to drop the cable connection and get a streaming service.


100% Correct! That's the reason I have Verizon FIOS Tv and Directv. I had Directv and wanted to switch Internet and Phone from Cox to FIOS. At that time, I realized it was cheaper to get their Triple Play with Custom TV, as it was cheaper than Internet and Phone only. For whatever reason. Plus, I am saving on a package from Directv that I used to pay $19/month, that now I get on FIOS (just those few channels, but really two of them). Can't dump Directv (yet) as I am still under contract, plus I am getting a total of $50/month discounts with them too, so, overall, I am paying now less than what I was paying with Directv / Cox combo


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> PlayStation Vue can be a compliment to your Bolt. As you say it is what it is, and if you use it for OTA and its apps, it's still very good at that and you shouldn't tell people not to get one just because they may have something like Vue to compliment and supplement what it gives you! The Bolt is PERFECT for getting your local networks as a DVR if you have Vue in an area where they don't offer those channels, especially after this announcement for us pigskin fans! ...


Using a Bolt as an OTA DVR is certainly one of the things it was designed for and good at (and what I use mine for). If someone wants to add another Pay TV service that you need another device for doesn't change that fact. When I first started with TiVo I still subbed to Dishnetwork and had one of their single tuner DVRs - my first TiVo was for OTA and so I could record 2 things at once.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Using a Bolt as an OTA DVR is certainly one of the things it was designed for and good at (and what I use mine for). If someone wants to add another Pay TV service that you need another device for doesn't change that fact. When I first started with TiVo I still subbed to Dishnetwork and had one of their single tuner DVRs - my first TiVo was for OTA and so I could record 2 things at once.


Yep. We have a 6-tuner 6TB Roamio Pro scooping-up our Comcast recordings... but also have an OTA DVR (base Roamio, in our case) recording PBS and CW, plus the stray overflow or new show. Comcast only carries 1 of our local PBS station's 3 OTA subchannels, and the CW signal from Comcast is 4x3, as opposed to 16:9 with OTA. (And having the CableCARD-capable base Roamio as our OTA device is also useful should our main TiVo die and we need to temporarily repurpose the OTA DVR.)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> One of the problems though is that stand alone net connections are expensive enough that it is a wash to drop the cable connection and get a streaming service.


Not really because those pared down cable tv packages are extremely limited on what channels they give you for about the same $30-40 that Vue can give you, namely ESPN, which cable skinny packages rarely if ever include.



atmuscarella said:


> Using a Bolt as an OTA DVR is certainly one of the things it was designed for and good at (and what I use mine for). If someone wants to add another Pay TV service that you need another device for doesn't change that fact. When I first started with TiVo I still subbed to Dishnetwork and had one of their single tuner DVRs - my first TiVo was for OTA and so I could record 2 things at once.


But you didn't say that in your post that I quoted, you said not to get a Bolt at all:


atmuscarella said:


> .......If someone wants to use a Pay TV service you can not use with a Bolt (like Dishnetwork, Direct TV, AT&T Uverse, PlayStation Vue, or what ever else comes along) *the answer is simple don't buy a Bolt.*


Prompting my reply:


HarperVision said:


> *PlayStation Vue can be a compliment to your Bolt.* As you say it is what it is, and if you use it for OTA and its apps, it's still very good at that and you shouldn't tell people not to get one just because they may have something like Vue to compliment and supplement what it gives you! *The Bolt is PERFECT for getting your local networks as a DVR if you have Vue in an area where they don't offer those channels*, ..........


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> ...
> But you didn't say that in your post that I quoted, you said not to get a Bolt at all:
> 
> Prompting my reply:


Well my full statement was:


atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt is a cable (QAM) or OTA DVR, the fact that Pay TV services exist that use another delivery systems (like IP or DBS) doesn't change what the Bolt is and what it is used for.
> 
> If someone wants to use a Pay TV service you can not use with a Bolt (like Dishnetwork, Direct TV, AT&T Uverse, PlayStation Vue, or what ever else comes along) the answer is simple don't buy a Bolt.


Remember My post was in response to a post that stated a Bolt was "mostly useless" if someone subbed to something like PlayStation Vue. The first thing I said was it is a cable or OTA DVR. The second part was indicating if a person didn't want to use it for that (a cable or OTA DVR) and instead wanted to use a Pay TV service the Bolt didn't support then they should not buy a Bolt.

Given I use my base Roamio & Bolt as OTA DVRs I certainly see value in that. which the post/poster I was commenting on doesn't.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

OKay I think I may have a problem.

Some reason on live TV no, the image gets really pixelated and jumpy. It was not like this until today when I got home.

I tried rebooting the TiVO and it did nothing. I also tried different tuners, the same thing ....

Yeah this is not good. I have no idea what to do. I guess it could be the cable card? But I have no idea.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

All channels?

When you tune to a problem channel, what is the channel strength and SNR on that?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> All channels?
> 
> When you tune to a problem channel, what is the channel strength and SNR on that?


All channels, and all tuners from that I can tell. How can I test the SNR? Signal strength was around 90 when I last checked. I can go check again

SNR is 36


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Those should be fine. SNR is a bit high, but within acceptable range. Is the Bolt connected to MoCa or Ethernet?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

MoCa, no Ethernet. Sometimes it a band of lines across the whole screen, sometimes it is just in a section.

I see it on my Minis also.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> OKay I think I may have a problem.
> 
> *Some reason on live TV no, the image gets really pixelated and jumpy. * It was not like this until today when I got home.
> 
> ...


Have you tried recording a channel and playing back to see what it does? It could be the HDD. Did you happen to upgrade your drive to a larger size? If so and you rule out other things, you may have to put the original drive back in and see if that fixes it, meaning the upgraded drive was bad. Or I think you can also just pull it out and test it with the manufacturer's tools in your PC so it maintains its association with your TiVo, as long as you don't install another drive in the process.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> MoCa, no Ethernet. Sometimes it a band of lines across the whole screen, sometimes it is just in a section.
> 
> I see it on my Minis also.


I think I recall a thread within the last week or so that talked about pixellation when they used MoCA. Try turning off MoCA and use ethernet if you can and then see what happens.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Old recordings are clean. The show I recorded while doing the SNR test has the bad picture ....

That tell us anything?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Here's a couple:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=541844 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532716


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

HarperVision said:


> I think I recall a thread within the last week or so that talked about pixellation when they used MoCA. Try turning off MoCA and use ethernet if you can and then see what happens.


Wouldn't that just show connection issues with the Mini and not FIOS? I can try that though. Just remove the connection to coax and only use the network cable?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> Wouldn't that just show connection issues with the Mini and not FIOS? I can try that though. Just remove the connection to coax and only use the network cable?


No, it seemed like MoCA was interfering with their cable TV freqs so they went into the menu and changed their way of connecting to the internet from MoCA to ethernet, which cleared up the pixelation on their TV channels.

You have to keep the coax connected so you can check the channels for pixelation. You just need to disable the MoCA signals on the coax and then use ethernet for internet signals. I'm not sure what that entails on FiOS though, so hopefully someone can chime in that knows how.

Have you made sure that maybe both the ONT and the Bolt aren't each creating a MoCA network, causing the issue? Maybe one of them got turned on somehow by mistake?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> Wouldn't that just show connection issues with the Mini and not FIOS? I can try that though. Just remove the connection to coax and only use the network cable?


You'll want to test the issue primarily on the BOLT, as that is where the problem lies if your recording also demonstrated pixelization. (It isn't a networking/bandwidth issue.)

And, no, according to the above threads, numerous people have reported picture quality issues with MoCA activated on their BOLT.

To test the hypothesis, you'll need both coax and Ethernet connected to your BOLT, but you'll update the BOLT's network setting to only use Ethernet. I'd recommend powering-down the BOLT after verifying the network settings have been changed, give it a few minutes, then power back up. And then check the picture quality.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Ok I did that and it is the same. I am using Ethernet for the network, no MoCa. This was working fine all weekend until when I got home tonight.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> Ok I did that and it is the same. I am using Ethernet for the network, no MoCa. This was working fine all weekend until when I got home tonight.


Did you physically turn off the MoCA signal in the menus and also make sure it was off in your Verizon equipment as well?


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

HarperVision said:


> Did you physically turn off the MoCA signal in the menus and also make sure it was off in your Verizon equipment as well?


I did not in the Verizon router. I will do that now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> I did not in the Verizon router. I will do that now.


Does that mean you had both activated at the same time? (In the Bolt *AND* the FiOS eqpt?)


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

HarperVision said:


> Does that mean you had both activated at the same time? (In the Bolt *AND* the FiOS eqpt?)


No, I do not think so. I never setup the network on the Bolt. I used the one from the router as far as I know. I am working to find out how to shut if off on my router.

No. I did "connect using MoCA" not the "Create MoCa Network" option.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ParityBit said:


> No, I do not think so. I never setup the network on the Bolt. I used the one from the router as far as I know. I am working to find out how to shut if off on my router.
> 
> No. I did "connect using MoCA" not the "Create MoCa Network" option.


Great, thanks! :up:


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay so I updated the Bolt to be Ethernet and rebooted. It says it is Ethernet. My Mini is still getting live TV (pixelated) over the MoCa, so I guess it still sending it somehow over the router?

I am trying to figure out how to turn it off.

Edit: Okay so I turned it off. I lost video on my mini and still had it on the Bolt. Still pixelated 

Edit 2: So my recordings for earlier today all looked fine (when I was at work) But the stuff now (live TV and when I record it) are bad.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Okay so I updated the Bolt to be Ethernet and rebooted. It says it is Ethernet. My Mini is still getting live TV (pixelated) over the MoCa, so I guess it still sending it somehow over the router?
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to turn it off.
> 
> Edit: Okay so I turned it off. I lost video on my mini and still had it on the Bolt. Still pixelated


Just came over Verizon forums at DSLREPORTS. See below:

https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r3...eezing-audio-drops-Quantum-DVR-and-IPc-client

Happening right now. And all of them are in MA. It looks like it is a local Verizon issue impacting their boxes as well. Not TiVo


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> Just came over Verizon forums at DSLREPORTS. See below:
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r3...eezing-audio-drops-Quantum-DVR-and-IPc-client
> 
> Happening right now. And all of them are in MA. It looks like it is a local Verizon issue impacting their boxes as well. Not TiVo


Wow thanks! Sounds like that is what is hitting me then. (I hope)


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Wow thanks! Sounds like that is what is hitting me then. (I hope)


Yep. That seems to be the issue. They are saying SD channels work fine.

I would suggest sleeping it over, keeping an eye on that thread, and hopefully Verizon fixes it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thyname said:


> Just came over Verizon forums at DSLREPORTS. See below:
> 
> https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r3...eezing-audio-drops-Quantum-DVR-and-IPc-client
> 
> Happening right now. And all of them are in MA. It looks like it is a local Verizon issue impacting their boxes as well. Not TiVo





ParityBit said:


> Wow thanks! Sounds like that is what is hitting me then. (I hope)


Awesome, thanks thyname!


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> Yep. That seems to be the issue. They are saying SD channels work fine.
> 
> I would suggest sleeping it over, keeping an eye on that thread, and hopefully Verizon fixes it.


It appears that SD is Okay, as is USA HD.

Some, like NESN are bad. Wow. You guys are life savers. Thank you so much.

I will keep an eye out on this!


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I was able to briefly (1 min) check the TV this morning and it appeared to be fixed. I will not know until tonight when I get home and can watch it for a good amount of time. So far though, looks like crisis averted. 

1) I am not even sure how I would recover if something went wrong. What WOULD I do? Other than panic? I have lifetime on the box and put in my own HD. (I still have the old one and all the packaging). I bought from BestBuy so I only have a 15 day return window also.

2) Is there a difference between HBO Now and Go service? I currently have my free month of HBO Now, but when I change my service on FIOS, I will get a movie channel for free for 12 months. I could save the $15 and cancel HBO Now and just get that. I am wondering if there is any real difference? I would then be able to use my TiVo, and still get HBO Go for my Roku's I think.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> I was able to briefly (1 min) check the TV this morning and it appeared to be fixed. I will not know until tonight when I get home and can watch it for a good amount of time. So far though, looks like crisis averted.
> 
> 1) I am not even sure how I would recover if something went wrong. What WOULD I do? Other than panic? I have lifetime on the box and put in my own HD. (I still have the old one and all the packaging). I bought from BestBuy so I only have a 15 day return window also.
> 
> 2) Is there a difference between HBO Now and Go service? I currently have my free month of HBO Now, but when I change my service on FIOS, I will get a movie channel for free for 12 months. I could save the $15 and cancel HBO Now and just get that. I am wondering if there is any real difference? I would then be able to use my TiVo, and still get HBO Go for my Roku's I think.


1 - I believe that TiVo has a 60 day return policy on a box, regardless where it was purchased, but I may be wrong. Plus a one year warranty? Not sure if you purchased extended warranty.

2 - I had HBO Now before, and I have HBO Go now via subscribing to HBO via Verizon. To me, the interface & functionality looks the same. Both apps are available on Roku, however, HBO Go is available on TiVo and NOT HBO NOW. The 12-month free HBO from Verizon is a no brainer.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> 1 - I believe that TiVo has a 60 day return policy on a box, regardless where it was purchased, but I may be wrong. Plus a one year warranty? Not sure if you purchased extended warranty.


I did not purchase the extended warranty, mainly because I read that changing the drive voids all of them, including that one.



thyname said:


> 2 - I had HBO Now before, and I have HBO Go now via subscribing to HBO via Verizon. To me, the interface & functionality looks the same. Both apps are available on Roku, however, HBO Go is available on TiVo and NOT HBO NOW. The 12-month free HBO from Verizon is a no brainer.


Does HBO Go have the same backlog? For example I am watching GoT finally and on episode 6 of Season 1. Does the HBO Go app have all of those? I am concerned with them removing them from me on Go! I have to use HBO Go for those because I no longer have VoD through FIOS.

If this is the case (i.e they are exactly the same in content) it is a no brainer!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Does HBO Go have the same backlog? For example I am watching GoT finally and on episode 6 of Season 1. Does the HBO Go app have all of those? I am concerned with them removing them from me on Go! I have to use HBO Go for those because I no longer have VoD through FIOS.
> 
> If this is the case (i.e they are exactly the same in content) it is a no brainer!


I believe so. I never had any issues with accessing previous shows on HBO Go. I can check for the GoT tonight.

This is also confirmed from the link below:

http://help.hbonow.com/app/answers/detailHBO/a_id/125/~/differences-between-hbo-now-and-hbo-go

With regards to the TiVo protection plan, yes, having changed the HDD will void the warranty, but, I know people who get around this, even though TiVo has access to the logs on every one of their devices.

You just have to hope that everything works well with TiVo. As with any electronic devices, it may break down, so luck is involved with TiVo, just like with anything else.

My suggestion is to check TiVo policies and procedures with regards to the "regular" warranties on their boxes, by either visiting their website or calling. I believe that if the box breaks down after the 60 day period, they charge $50 to replace your Bolt with a refurbished box (I read it around these forums somewhere).


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Here is something about HBO. They seem pretty much the same by the sounds of it.

http://help.hbonow.com/app/answers/detailHBO/a_id/125/~/differences-between-hbo-now-and-hbo-go

With regards to the warranty stuff. I guess as long as if it breaks, and they will send me a referb (for some cost) and I keep my lifetime, I am Okay with that. I do not PLAN on it breaking, but like that says, it can happen.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Here is something about HBO. They seem pretty much the same by the sounds of it.
> 
> http://help.hbonow.com/app/answers/detailHBO/a_id/125/~/differences-between-hbo-now-and-hbo-go
> 
> With regards to the warranty stuff. I guess as long as if it breaks, and they will send me a referb (for some cost) and I keep my lifetime, I am Okay with that. I do not PLAN on it breaking, but like that says, it can happen.


That is the same link I posted above.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

thyname said:


> That is the same link I posted above.


Ooops. Yes it is. I feel stupid now. Doing too much at work at the same time. Seems like I am inadequate at multi-tasking!

I think you are correct though. Dump HBO Now and just get it through FIOS and use HBO Go. Then after a year, re-access.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a comment on the Bolt's warranty. For the first 90 days it is a no cost replacement, after 90 days it depends on if you purchased all in service (lifetime) or sub annually or monthly. For units with all in service the warranty for 90-365 days is a $50 cost replacement after 1 year the warranty ends. For units with a monthly or annual sub after 90 days the warranty is a $50 cost replacement for as long as the unit is subbed. And as others have said replacing the hard drive may void all warranties. If someone has a warranty issue I would put the original hard drive back in before calling TiVo.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So after 1 year, if your TiVo bites it, you are screwed and lose the lifetime all together since they will not fix it?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> So after 1 year, if your TiVo bites it, you are screwed and lose the lifetime all together since they will not fix it?


I have had TiVo since 2002 and never bought lifetime. The issue with a broken box is one of the reasons. The second reason is that I know I would want the new TiVo as soon as becomes available, and for the Lifetime to pay off, you would need to keep the same box (which would be certainly outdated technology wise in a few years) for many years (plus the time value of money I may add). I know there are many TiVo owners who are big fans of Lifetime, but I am not (I may be an exception among TiVo fans).


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I think part of the reason I went lifetime is that I think I will keep it as my main for 3 years. I do not even have a 4K TV yet. I have a really nice big plasma which I love. In a few years I will re-access when real content comes.

I also figure I would keep it if/when I get a second TiVo and use the 4 tuners as bonuses! Or OTA even .... I don't know. Seemed like one less bill to me


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ParityBit said:


> So after 1 year, if your TiVo bites it, you are screwed and lose the lifetime all together since they will not fix it?


Technically/Officially yes. However many have found they will do something depending on how long you have owned the unit with all in (lifetime). However as there is no official/written policy the correct answer is units with all in (lifetime) only have a 1 year warranty, unless you buy the extended warranty.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

thyname said:


> I have had TiVo since 2002 and never bought lifetime. The issue with a broken box is one of the reasons. The second reason is that I know I would want the new TiVo as soon as becomes available, and for the Lifetime to pay off, you would need to keep the same box (which would be certainly outdated technology wise in a few years) for many years (plus the time value of money I may add). I know there are many TiVo owners who are big fans of Lifetime, but I am not (I may be an exception among TiVo fans).


I have owned 7 TiVos 5 with lifetime from the start 1 monthly only, & one where I bought lifetime after paying monthly for awhile. All of the units with lifetime ended up costing less than if I had paid monthly and the one unit I did pay monthly I ended up paying more for using it than if I had bought lifetime and my monthly cost was only $6.95. I also have never sold any of my units, but many people do and end up recouping most if not all of the lifetime service costs.

That said my Bolt with lifetime was a gift not sure if I would pay for lifetime on a Bolt at the current cost (actually pretty sure I would just sub annually).


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> I have owned 7 TiVos 5 with lifetime from the start 1 monthly only, & one where I bought lifetime after paying monthly for awhile. All of the units with lifetime ended up costing less than if I had paid monthly and the one unit I did pay monthly I ended up paying more for using it than if I had bought lifetime and my monthly cost was only $6.95. I also have never sold any of my units, but many people do and end up recouping most if not all of the lifetime service costs.
> 
> That said my Bolt with lifetime was a gift not sure if I would pay for lifetime on a Bolt at the current cost (actually pretty sure I would just sub annually).


I understand, and I really don't want to hijack this thread and make one of the many "lifetime or not" threads in these forums. I knew the "Lifetime" fans would have something to say on my post, as this is "hot" subject.

As I said, it is all a matter of personal performance. We are all adults and can make our own decisions.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You also need to factor in the resale value of Lifetime TiVo. That further reduces the cost.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

I figure over 3 years or whatever, eating an extra $50 or so is not a big deal. Now if I lose my job and am broke .... I can still have my TV set-up!


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So I have a couple of questions about the TiVo menus.

On my Bolt I unchecked apps I did not want and they are gone from the Bolt, but my Mini's still see them. How do I remove them from my Mini's (YouTube, MLB, etc)

Any way to remove music and photos apps I do not want like Spotify?

Any way to remove Apps and Games, or the apps listed there?

I am wondering how to remove the clutter.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ParityBit said:


> Now if I lose my job and am broke ....


You may indeed lose your job if you continue to spend so much time in the forums or with your "new toys"😄😄😄


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Sadly, that is true! I use my phone while at work, this the millions of typos! While at home, I just distract my wife so I can get answers


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ParityBit said:


> On my Bolt I unchecked apps I did not want and they are gone from the Bolt, but my Mini's still see them. How do I remove them from my Mini's (YouTube, MLB, etc)


Wait a day or two, or... force a TiVo service connection on the BOLT, followed by periodic service connections on each Mini until the change is recognized.



> Any way to remove music and photos apps I do not want like Spotify? Any way to remove Apps and Games, or the apps listed there?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## dudleynyc (May 4, 2016)

thyname said:


> Do it. No reason why not to in my opinion.
> 
> I have Verizon FIOS and use Bolt with one Mini. The cool part with VZ FIOS:
> 
> 1 - the Quantum Gateway router creates a MoCa network 2.0, which can be used to hook up tivos to Internet and each other.


I noticed some discussion of using Verizon routers with a TiVO setup so thought I would clarify something here. The advantage described above is useful if you would like to place your Bolt (or Roamio for that matter) in a location where there is a coax connection but not an ethernet connection. If you are dumping VZ boxes for TiVO and your Bolt or Roamio is convenient to an ethernet connection the DVR can perform the same ethernet<=>MOCA bridge function as done by a Verizon router (Moca 2.0 in case of G1100 and Bolt, 1.1 in case of Roamio & Actiontec.) This obviates the need for the Verizon router.

In my opinion one of the great advantages of TiVO is that it frees you from using a Verizon router. I'm not a big fan of the G1100 for a whole host of reasons (though Verizon did happen to give me a free one that I use solely as a wireless access point) and prefer to have a more advanced router over which I have complete control.

Actiontec routers make great network extenders by turnin them into a MOCA LAN <=> ethernet bridge (wifi can be added as well though the Actiontecs have never had a good wireless specs.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

FiOS owner here recently got a bolt + cablecard and its a godsend. Worked the first time. I also have EERO units set up with actiontec moca adapters where my coax is to extend my wifi. But now with the built in moca in the bolt, I think I can get rid of both my fios boxes and the fios router. Still not sure whether i should get rid of the fios router as if you ever have a connection issue, they wont be able to check anything if you dont have a fios router no?

I just contacted verizon and they are telling me i need at least 1 HD set top box on my account (have Preferred TV package). Is this right? I thought if i had a cablecard i should be able to get all channels i'm subscribed to without needing a cable box?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Fant said:


> FiOS owner here recently got a bolt + cablecard and its a godsend. Worked the first time. I also have EERO units set up with actiontec moca adapters where my coax is to extend my wifi. But now with the built in moca in the bolt, I think I can get rid of both my fios boxes and the fios router. Still not sure whether i should get rid of the fios router as if you ever have a connection issue, they wont be able to check anything if you dont have a fios router no?
> 
> I just contacted verizon and they are telling me i need at least 1 HD set top box on my account (have Preferred TV package). Is this right? I thought if i had a cablecard i should be able to get all channels i'm subscribed to without needing a cable box?


You DO NOT need a box on your account. If they say or force otherwise, ask to speak to a supervisor. If they don't comply either, then file an FCC complaint.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Fant said:


> FiOS owner here recently got a bolt + cablecard and its a godsend. Worked the first time. I also have EERO units set up with actiontec moca adapters where my coax is to extend my wifi. But now with the built in moca in the bolt, I think I can get rid of both my fios boxes and the fios router. Still not sure whether i should get rid of the fios router as if you ever have a connection issue, they wont be able to check anything if you dont have a fios router no?
> 
> I just contacted verizon and they are telling me i need at least 1 HD set top box on my account (have Preferred TV package). Is this right? I thought if i had a cablecard i should be able to get all channels i'm subscribed to without needing a cable box?


Nope. Not needed. Several threads and posts on this around here. Verizon people are stupid (naturally or trained) and will tell you so.

They told me the same, to the point of just getting the STB with the new install a few months ago, and then promptly returned it once my Bolt with CableCard was up and running


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Fant said:


> FiOS owner here recently got a bolt + cablecard ... I also have EERO units set up with actiontec moca adapters where my coax is to extend my wifi. But now with the built in moca in the bolt, I think I can get rid of both my fios boxes and the fios router. Still not sure whether i should get rid of the fios router as if you ever have a connection issue, they wont be able to check anything if you dont have a fios router no?


What do you mean by "both my fios boxes"? If you're referring to TV set-top boxes, those can go back. Your BOLT (and potentially add'l TiVo gear) will take over your TV recording/viewing duties.

As for the Fios router, you'd need *some* router, right? Do you have a replacement router that you can use? Further, depending on which Fios router you currently have (what's the model number?), your TiVo setup can be greatly simplified by letting the Fios router establish your MoCA network.

'gist: Just because the BOLT *can* create your MoCA network doesn't mean that you'd want it to.

Consider which device requires more reboots, and the effect of the reboots on the connectivity for your MoCA-connected clients (and, in your case, all those wireless clients connected via your EERO APs).

With the Fios gateway acting as your MoCA bridge, the BOLT will only have to handle your MRS (Multi-Room Streaming) traffic from other TiVo devices; and the gateway would only have to handle, for the most part, Internet-bound traffic.

If the BOLT is only connecting via MoCA, you could use its otherwise-unused Ethernet port just as you would if it was a MoCA adapter, and connect it to another Ethernet device or network switch to extend wired Ethernet networking.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Fant said:


> FiOS owner here recently got a bolt + cablecard and its a godsend. Worked the first time. I also have EERO units set up with actiontec moca adapters where my coax is to extend my wifi. But now with the built in moca in the bolt, I think I can get rid of both my fios boxes and the fios router. Still not sure whether i should get rid of the fios router as if you ever have a connection issue, they wont be able to check anything if you dont have a fios router no?
> 
> I just contacted verizon and they are telling me i need at least 1 HD set top box on my account (have Preferred TV package). Is this right? I thought if i had a cablecard i should be able to get all channels i'm subscribed to without needing a cable box?


Welcome! I am SO very happy with my setup (outside of my stupid HD issues which I caused). All you need is the card and router (why not? Just buy it from Amazon so you own it). Dump everything else that is from Verizon.

You can have the router run MOCA as it is does by default and all the FIOS cable boxes use it, so it is literally plug and play. I save almost $100 a month with my setup, plus everything is 100 times nicer. Guide/speed/DVR/Interface/remote. You name it.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

The eero can serve as my router. Would just need to buy a moca 2.0 adapt to allow my bolt to connect over moca. Oh and I did use the bolt to connect an eero.


----------

